# Help needed for my Grandad's funeral.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hope its ok to post this here Dizzi ... feel free to move it if you don't think its appropriate  

Bit of a long shot, but has anyone got a Man's red tie they can sell/lend me for my Grandad's funeral?  He was a big Luton town football supporter and my mum and aunt want people to try and wear red.  I've looked everywhere for one and can't find one in the shops/charity shops.  DH is a Head Chef so doesn't wear suits/ties etc to work and the only ones he has are black or purple!  

I can cover P&p costs and return the tie if required.  Funeral is 7th Jan. Many thanks. 

Marie xxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Why red for the Hatters  The colour is orange 

I think I have seen a red tie round here, I will have a look tonight/tomorrow

I live in Luton, so if you need anything from the shop


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i have looked on the net and i found red ties in marksandspeners http://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/search/276-2090735-7432914?node=42966030&field-keywords=red+ties&viewID=all-product-search&x=11&y=14 i dont know if its any good to you   

http://www.tiewarehouse.co.uk/index.php?cPath=22_145 and here 

/links


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi


Been in NEXT today ... & there was a red tie......

Not in sale in new collection £8 i think 

Hope(Gaynor) XXXXX


----------

